# Numlock klappt nicht mehr

## tuxianer

Moin,

ich habe ein Problem, mein Numlock klappt nicht mehr, die Lampe ist an und auch im Kcontrol Center ist der Ziffernblock aktiviert. Allerdings wenn ich die Zahle drücke bekomme ich nur die Funktion also zum Beispiel Bild (up/down) oder Pos1 und Ende. Was kann ich da machen oder woran kann es liegen ?!

MfG

----------

## xraver

Hatte das Problem auch. Numlock wird zwar auf tty aktiviert - jedoch beim start von X wieder deaktiviert.

Ich habe den Codeschnipsel von http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/0046.html verwendet.

Funktioniert super. Compilieren und dann z.B in ~/.kde/Autostart kopieren.

----------

## tuxianer

Gemacht getan und ne klappt nicht sry. Sobald ich das Programm aufrufe schaltet sich das Numlock Lämpchen wieder aus. Mache ich es an oder versuche die Tasten zu drücken kommt nix und passiert auch nix.

Was kann ich noch tun ?!

MfG

----------

## xraver

IMHO schaltet das Programm Numlock an/aus wenn man es startet.

Also nochmaliges Starten muesste Numlock wieder anschalten.

Aber nach nochmaligen Lesen deines Beitrags merke ich das das Problem doch woanders liegen wird.

----------

## 69719

klingt nach einem xorg problem, versuch mal diese keyboard section

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"                    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"                      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"                      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"                     "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant"                    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## Necoro

```
emerge -av numlockx && rc-update add numlockx default
```

Sollte alles machen, was ihr wollt  :Wink:  ... das runscript kann aber unter umständen anders heißen als "numlockx" - einfach mal schauen was das paket installiert

/edit: nix mit runscript Oo ... *der meinung war, dass es da mal was gab*

----------

## musv

 *escor wrote:*   

> klingt nach einem xorg problem, versuch mal diese keyboard section

 

Ja, ist es scheinbar auch. Ich würde es mal auf xorg-1.4.0 schieben. Bei mir funktionieren die LEDs auch nicht mehr unter X. Dachte erst, die Tastatur wäre kaputt. NumLock und Caps-Lock kann ich jedoch einschalten / benutzen. Wird halt nur nicht per LED angezeigt.

In der Konsole funktionieren die Lämpchen dann wieder.

----------

## tuxianer

Moin, 

danke für die vielen Antwort jetzt über Nacht, ich sehe schon die Community schläft nicht. Aber leider hat all das nich geholfen, ich poste gerade einmal meine Input Device aus der xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Auch das genannte Programm half mir leider nicht weiter weitere Ideen ?

MfG

----------

